# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Exportadores podrán realizar trámites de devolución del IGV por Internet

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, may. 10 (ANDINA).* Los exportadores ya no tienen que acudir a los Centros de Servicios al Contribuyente (CSC) u oficinas de la Administración Tributaria para solicitar la devolución del Impuesto General a las Ventas (IGV) por sus compras de bienes y servicios sino que podrán efectuarlos por Internet con el consiguiente ahorro de tiempo y dinero, informó hoy la Superintendencia Nacional de Administración Tributaria (Sunat).  
Según una resolución de la Sunat vigente desde el primero de abril de este año, el Programa de Declaración de Beneficios (PDB), que contiene el detalle de la información de las operaciones del exportador que sirven de sustento para solicitar la devolución del IGV, se pueda presentar por Internet.  
Hasta antes de la entrada en vigencia de este dispositivo legal, el exportador tenía que acudir a las oficinas de la Sunat para presentar la información necesaria para tramitar su devolución (PDB).  
Una vez presentado el PDB Exportadores, se deberá presentar la solicitud de devolución, trámite que también se puede realizar por Internet. 
Según los registros de la Sunat, del primero al 30 de abril 2,669 exportadores presentaron su PDB, y más de la mitad de estos trámites (1,506) se hizo a través de Internet.  
De igual manera, se recibieron en este período 465 solicitudes de devolución del IGV, de los cuales el 30 por ciento se presentó por Internet.  
Destacó que para efectuar estos trámites por Internet el exportador deberá contar previamente con su Código de Usuario y su Clave SOL.  
Luego ingresará al módulo de Sunat Operaciones en Línea (SOL), accederá a la opción Devoluciones y elegirá PDB Exportadores para registrar la información de sus operaciones. 
Además, deberá utilizar su Código de Envío para acreditar que la información consignada en el PDB Exportadores ha sido elaborada por el propio usuario. 
Para obtener mayor información, los exportadores pueden comunicarse con la Central de Consultas al número 0-801-12-100 o recibir orientación personalizada en los Centros de Servicios al Contribuyente y demás sedes de la Sunat ubicadas en todo el país.Temas similares: Artículo: MEF acelera de diez a cinco días hábiles devolución de drawback a exportadores no tradicionales Drawback : Permite obtener devolucion de parte del valor fob en las exportaciones Trámites para Registro Sanitario ante DIGESA Monto de devolución de drawback a exportadores se incrementó en 49% en primeros siete meses Monto de devolución de drawback a exportadores se incrementó en 49% en primeros siete meses

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Como podrán apreciar, la tendencia es más clara que el agua. 
Como no puedo opinar con criterio sobre temas agropecuarios, opino sobre un tema que me parece muy importante inculcar en los pequeños y medianos agricultores del Perú: el uso de Internet para optimizar los procesos técnicos, de gestión y comercialización en sus respectivos negocios. 
Como bien menciona el artículo anterior, los procesos por Internet son más rápidos y menos costosos, lo que evidentemente favorece a las empresas que desean competir a nivel internacional, en miras a aprovechar la globalización de los mercados, y los TLC's que ha firmado el Perú con importantes países alrededor del mundo. 
Mi percepción -después de una año y medio administrando el foro- es que los agricultores del Perú no utilizan mucho las bondades que ofrece Internet para manejar sus negocios, debido seguramente a la dificultad que les genera estar frente a una computadora y a sus múltiples opciones. 
Yo no puedo recomendarles mucho acerca de temas técnicos o de agronegocios en general, pero lo que sí les puedo decir y recomendar, es que quienes manejen mejor las bondades de Internet en el corto y mediano plazo, serán quienes sacarán el mayor provecho a las oportunidades que el Perú y el mundo ofrecen hoy en día. 
Hagan un esfuerzo, e inviertan algo de dinero para hacer sus propias páginas webs, con una imagen que los ayude a llegar a su público objetivo. Inviertan algo de su tiempo para aprender a manejar las distintas herramientas que ofrece el mundo virtual, que a la larga terminará devolviéndoles lo invertido.  
Evidentemente, poder recuperar el IGV de las empresas a través de una página en Internet es algo positivo para los agronegocios y para todas las empresas del Perú en general, porque nos facilita un proceso que podía llegar a ser bastante tedioso o burocrático. 
Felicitaciones a la SUNAT por este servcio, pero es necesario que sigan implementando este tipo de medidas para acabar con la burocracia que seguramente le cuesta millones a nuestro país. 
Saludos  :Smile:

----------

